# Code 76937



## pjohns01 (May 6, 2010)

Please help.  Medicare is denying code 76937 stating that the payment is being denied because the related/qualifying claim/service was not identified on this claim.  Does anyone know where I can find the Medicare guidelines (LCD/NCD) for this code?  Or does anyone know what the qualifying codes are that can be used to get this code paid?


----------



## HNISHA (Jul 29, 2010)

The related/qualifying claim/service might be fall under 36xxx series. Please check whether the primay procedure is billed appropriately... Hope this helps....

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------



## Shirleybala (Jul 30, 2010)

As per encoder pro 76937 can be used with these codes;
Use these code as primary CPT
36000 
36005 
36010 
36011 
36012 
36013 
36014 
36015 
36120 
36140 
36200 
36215 
36216 
36217 
36245 
36246 
36247 
36481 
36500 
36555 
36556 
36557 
36558 
36560 
36561 
36563 
36565 
36566 
36569 
36568 
36570 
36571 
36575 
36576 
36578 
36580 
36581 
36582 
36583 
36584 
36585 
36620 
36870


----------

